# Cup for the jewels



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

How many decoys do not wear a protective cup? If you don't wear one please give me one GOOD reason you don't.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Because I dont own one? :lol:

Don't do much suit work, so never got one. Its definitely up there on my list though.........


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Jerry~
Up until this past year I never used one. One of the dogs I was decoying for had a habit of throwing her front pause into the jewels. Since then, I have worn one. ~Justin


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That dog wasn't a boxer named Miss Abbie was it?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jerry I DON'T because my "Johnson" won't fit in one.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

OK now for the truth. I do when I am working VERY hard dogs, dogs that I have never worked before, and dogs that come out for K9 assessments. My Ray Allen scratch pants have a jewel shield that also helps. But yes, with the amount of bite work that we do, the last thing folks down the road need to hear is my impression of Little Richard! :smile:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Jerry I DON'T because my "Johnson" won't fit in one.


Perhaps it'll fit if you remove some of the ego? Or is that padding?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Humor MIKE, humor. No one wants to hear stories of peanut shells and rubberband jocks! Think big, be big. Think small, keep it to yourself. And the padding in the bite pants helps too!


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Yeah, but who's man enough to wear a Thai cup in the traditional way? LMAO!!! :twisted:



Andy.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Sorry Andy not me. And no man thongs either!


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Jerry I DON'T because my "Johnson" won't fit in one.


Howard, you're in luck. They do make them for little boys that play t-ball. :razz:


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Jerry I DON'T because my "Johnson" won't fit in one.


I knew that was coming on this topic! :^o


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe they don't want to have children?


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> That dog wasn't a boxer named Miss Abbie was it?


Nope, a Malinois named Coda.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Jerry I DON'T because my "Johnson" won't fit in one.


*Howard~*
* They sell thimbles at the fabric store.... That should work for you!    *


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Justin Eimer said:


> *Howard~*
> * They sell thimbles at the fabric store.... That should work for you!    *


That is TOO FUNNY!!!!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Justin I feel the love. But all jokes aside, the thimble idea was rejected for a better solution, a pea shell lined with cotton. Man does it feel like Jockey underwear. A warm and fuzzy feeling all under...ummmmm  *Yeah baby dats right!*

PDG said it.
"PDG-Pimp Daddy Gaines"


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Don't let Howard fool you. Here is a pic of him at training last weekend.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

That pic is just *WRONG! * No one should wear "grape smugglers" of any fashion, traditionl or modified!!! :-&


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Dan that's way wrong... YOU know I shaved the mustache. And besides, that guy is hung like a hamster!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Will since when did you become the "Fashion Police?" We have pics of you, ya know!!! Don't make me pull out the surveilance photos! :^o


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey now, I am a boxer briefs kind of guy, just you neverind that they have polar bears all over them!


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Dan that's way wrong... YOU know I shaved the mustache. And besides, that guy is hung like a hamster!


He's also a lot more muscular than you! I can put you on a program to help with that you know...


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah Dan it's called keep away....from K-9 Gunnar! Builds nice legs and a lean a$$.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Yeah Dan it's called keep away....from K-9 Gunnar! Builds nice legs and a lean a$$.


That's too much cardio. I think decoy Sam learned the lean a$$ part is when a chunk gets taken out of it! 

I have 1000lbs of iron in my basement, you start moving that around a few times a week with me, I'll have you up to 120lbs soaking wet in no time....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've always felt that they just get in the way during training so I leave mine at home on top the dresser........OH.....wait.......Jewels...Jewelry :-k..... .....nevermind!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Bob you're confussed again, time to take your meds.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Bob not the blue diamond, it's not time for that one.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jerry while you meant well, I see a butt of the joke coming. Erh...ah maybe the cup running over. And the guy in the pic is really Dan, don't let the UnderArmor stuff full you. Those legs also don't look like squat material to me...500# not!


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Way to much testostrone on this thread for me. But you little boys keep on playing!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

kim guidry said:


> you little boys keep on playing!


Yeah, ya'll like Kim said..keep playing.=; Can't touch this!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Can't touch this!


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Howard:
http://www.mayberry.com/interactive/floras/29.jpg

Dan:
http://home.comcast.net/~ac88s/SeptMeet/565dl.jpg

Nuff said!

[Edited by Admin: Pictures weren't showing up as inserted, so changed em to links. Seems to work that way.]


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Dan is that you picking all that up??

You better put it down, the damn pipe is bent in the middle.

;o))


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Thanks Justin I feel the love. But all jokes aside, the thimble idea was rejected for a better solution, a pea shell lined with cotton. Man does it feel like Jockey underwear. A warm and fuzzy feeling all under...ummmmm  *Yeah baby dats right!*
> 
> PDG said it.
> "PDG-Pimp Daddy Gaines"


That's too funny...
NOT!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Bob not the blue diamond, it's not time for that one.


 Specially not with a cup on!  :lol:


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Dan is that you picking all that up??
> 
> You better put it down, the damn pipe is bent in the middle.
> 
> ;o))


LOL. Yeah, that's me picking that up. The quote is "if the bar ain't bendin', you're just pretendin' "


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

It appears that my link to the Barney Fife picture that I said was Howard doesn't work, so it completely defeats the humor of the post.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Bob how can I say this? I read your last post and nearly fell out of my chair laughing. I didn't think about the blue diamond with a cup on. That's too funny. I wish you were coming to the APPDA seminar, we could have a blast.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've wished I lived closer just about every time I read a post from one of your folks there. It sounds like our club here. You can have a great time and still learn something.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

kim guidry said:


> Way to much testostrone on this thread for me. But you little boys keep on playing!


I'm kind of curious as to why you are reading this thread, anyway.....


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Fashion swimwear...my guess. YIPES!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Well last night during Ring Training we are training the recall during bitework. My dog hit the decoy straight smack in the nads .. Good thing he had it on ..

Gentlemen protect your wieners! 

(disclaimer) No decoys were sterilized during the filming of this video .. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3JePc1ze0k


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Ian Forbes said:


> I'm kind of curious as to why you are reading this thread, anyway.....


 
What can I say...America's Funnest Videos weren't on. :|


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Now if we actually had vids of these guys not wearing one and seeing what happens when things go wrong, that could be comical. Come on Andy, I know you have to have something. :razz:


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Ask and you shall receive!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYBYC1DSCAs

btw, I actually got bit in the beans today, too. Luckily for me, though, I was protected by Thai-made steel. No worries! :mrgreen:



Andy.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Andy Andrews said:


> Ask and you shall receive!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYBYC1DSCAs
> Andy.


Always wear your scratch pants!


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Andy, you seem to have the video clips of most anything that one could ask for. I wonder..do you hear about it and then look it up on youtube or do you have all these type things in your favorites? 

Either way, keep it up as I showed my brother the video clip of the zero g barf bag. He was Airborne too and almost fell out of his chair when I showed it to him! :razz:


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

It depends. With the one I just posted, I figured something *had* to be on youtube, so I took a moment to look and voila! Other times I'll see something on another board and keep the return directions filed away in my brain for future comedic bits...such as the barf bag! :twisted:



Andy.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Why I wear a cup.











Just too close for comfort.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i think i just figured out why decoys fall down so much


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice vid Andy. Now let me ask everyone, whos fault was it that the guy got tagged in the jewels? Im sure that dog was not taught to target that area, and THIS is why I wear cup!!


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

jay lyda said:


> Im sure that dog was not taught to target that area, and THIS is why I wear cup!!


 
Maybe it was a women trainer!:-o Sorry Jay, I couldn't resist not saying anything considering some of the other post in this thread!:razz: :razz: 
Don't you decoys have to get certified? You may want to put wearing a cup in the rule book? Common sense is not something everyone has you know!:razz:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

kim guidry said:


> Common sense is not something everyone has you know!:razz:


How right you are. The guy wearing the sleeve might want to work his reflexes, usually something heading for that area makes you move REALLY quick.  :razz:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

If you are going to be stupied you better be tufffffffffffff.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Matt didn't need a cup this past weekend, he needed a crash helment.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Matt didn't need a cup this past weekend, he needed a crash helment.



You mean, uhhh, well, I mean think how big, uhh is that to say, ummm, well, nevermind


DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> You mean, uhhh, well, I mean think how big, uhh is that to say, ummm, well, nevermind
> 
> 
> DFrost


 :lol: :lol: @ David! I think the crash helmet was for the head on his shoulders. Otherwise, where would he put the chin strap.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> ... I think the crash helmet was for the head on his shoulders. Otherwise, where would he put the chin strap.



OMIGOD! What a mental image!


:lol:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Well I never.........And hope I won't ever.


Connie I agree


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> OMIGOD! What a mental image!
> 
> 
> :lol:


yeah--but we really don't need to explore the "chin strap" placement, do we?? you just made me visualize Bob FST tracking again connie!! plus the chin strap. i think i'll just go to bed--temps over 30F make me delirious and it got in the 50's today.....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann freier said:


> yeah--but we really don't need to explore the "chin strap" placement, do we?? you just made me visualize Bob FST tracking again connie!! plus the chin strap. i think i'll just go to bed--temps over 30F make me delirious and it got in the 50's today.....


 I don't think I shudda got out of bed this morning! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Bob this has been a wild ride. Much fun.


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Well......:-k Seeing is how I got pulled into this topic (aka Crash helmet) let me just say this...........You have to put padding on the chin strap to prevent chafing...........:mrgreen:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

band aids for Chris.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

THANKS Matt--that REALLY helps


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Thats is what I am here for!!!!!


----------

